# Metropolis - The World in Waiting (Chapter Two)



## Phoenix (Aug 22, 2005)

Well boys and girls of ENworld, seems as though am I recruiting once more.  Chapter Two of my Metropolis game is about to start soon as it seems as though I am in need of a handful of exceptional individuals who can put up with my ridiculous demands.

What is Metropolis?

Well the original casting call can be found here, but let that not perturb you.  Why?

Well I am after people that haven't necessarily been following the game, solely because your characters make the story, not simply fit into it.  So when creating please feel free to browse the rogue's gallery to see what a character should look like.  Those that have read the IC thread will notice that in fact their characters have generated the plot so far, so I like to see a lot of creativity in your characters people.

I have no idea how many PCs I'm looking for at the moment, but the generate creation rules should follow these guidelines:

4th level characters (no need to worry about who is playing what or if you need a cleric).
28 point statistics buy.
PHB classes and races only (be creative with the Druid).
5,000 gp starting money (anything from the PHB or DMG only).

If you want to use something from another book pass it by me first and make sure you supply details on the relevant logistics, feats and magic items only though, base classes I definately wanna stick to.

So...apply now, and remember, if you too begin the game knee deep in fecal matter, you won't be the first....


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 23, 2005)

I'd like to play, it sounds an interesting experience.  

Do you want backgrounds, character sheets, just a statement of intent?  I've whipped up a brief character sketch to start with.

Nikolai is an elderly gnome who has recently discovered latent magical talent [think expert/sorcerer]  He's near-sighted, mean spirited and above all a cantankerous old coot.  He had a family long ago, but now his only companion is his familiar, Quoth the raven.  He ekes out a living as an alchemist, scholar, scribe, translator or whatever other service he can sell from a small, mouldering apartment located over an antique shop.  About the only time he likes other people around is when they're listening to his stories, of which his has an endless supply. . . or at least he thinks so, because he can never remember which one he has told you before.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 23, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'd like to play, it sounds an interesting experience.
> 
> Do you want backgrounds, character sheets, just a statement of intent?  I've whipped up a brief character sketch to start with.
> 
> Nikolai is an elderly gnome who has recently discovered latent magical talent [think expert/sorcerer]  He's near-sighted, mean spirited and above all a cantankerous old coot.  He had a family long ago, but now his only companion is his familiar, Quoth the raven.  He ekes out a living as an alchemist, scholar, scribe, translator or whatever other service he can sell from a small, mouldering apartment located over an antique shop.  About the only time he likes other people around is when they're listening to his stories, of which his has an endless supply. . . or at least he thinks so, because he can never remember which one he has told you before.




I like it, give me more


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 23, 2005)

*Nikolai Garrick*

In a run down, insignificant little section of the metropolis. . .

On an out of the way, forgotten street corner there stands a ramshackle little shop.  Inside it is filled with all manner of curios and antiques.  The store is owned and run by one Mistress Emelda, a human lady of indeterminate age.  There is a small room over the store that she rents out in order to increase her small profit margins.  It is to that room that our journey shall take us. . .

Round behind the building, crammed in the alley way between the antique shop and a house of ill repute, there is a rickety stair case.  Up these stairs and behind a rather solid looking door, equipped with some heavy duty locks, lives Nikolai Garrick.  We can find him hunched over a small desk littered with grungy flasks, bottles and other containers filled with long abandonded experiments. . . or long forgotten meals.  There is a small dresser, a poorly made bed and a large collection of bookshelves.  Mismatched, old, battered and often patched together with whatever was handy, the shelves have obviously been scrounged from whatever was available.  Still they contain a large collection of books, journals, notes and scraps of paper covered with an illegible scrawl.

Nikolai himself is a withered old gnome, short to begin with and then hunched over even further.  He is wrinkly and wiry without an ounce of excess anywhere on his body.  A shock of white hair surrounds his head in a disorganized fringe.  Bleary eyes stare out from behind a thick pair of spectacles.  His clothes are ill washed, ill fitting and ill used.  Splotches of ink speckle his fingers and hands, and even occasionally his face when he has been chewing on his pen nib, forgoting that it was still covered with ink.  For all appearances he seems to be a doddering old man, barely capable of taking care of himself.  But should you become the object of his attention, you may notice that he isn't as weak as he might seem, that he sits a little staighter, and that the eyes that were lidded and weary now reveal a sharp intellect.

Of course Nikolai wasn't born an old man, although he will never admit it.  Once he was quite young and sprightly.  He lived a happy childhood in one of the better parts of the city.  His parents worked as servants for one of the richest families in the area.  The work was steady and paid well. . . and so the Garricks were able to afford a tutor for their young son.  Nikolai proved to be a quick learner with a real thirst for knowledge.  He read everything that he was able to get his hands on.  He grew up staight and tall. . . for a gnome anyways.  Upon reaching his majority he soon found a position with another family, working in a private library cataloguing books.  He met a pretty young gnomish lass working as a waitress at a nearby restaurant and they soon hit it off.

Things happen as they will. . . marriage and then children.  Nikolai had two children with his wife Fanna.  His firstborn was a son, Nikolai the younger, and then later a daughter, Marta.  He doted on his children and strove to raise them as well as he had been and to provide for them as best he could.  However, neither of his children shared his passion for learning, and as much as he loved them, there was always a touch of dissapointment.  Nikolai and Fanna entered their middle years happy and secure, watching their children grow up.  Nikolai the Younger began working down at the canals, loading cargo and Marta married and moved away to a distant area of the metropolis.

One particularly warm summer the fevers came through their part of the city.  So many people crowded into such a small space, and diseases spread quickly.  Nikolai was left unscathed, but he was forced to watch his beloved wife and she wasted away to the sickness.  He withdrew into himself after she passed and rarely spoke to anyone.  He was surly and ill-mannered in his dealings with others.  His son called him on his behavior, but instead of improving the situation it caused a huge arguement between them.  Their shouts and incriminations could be heard down the street.  The next day Nikolai the Younger boarded one of the boats at the dockside, and was never seen by his father again.  Following this Nikolai became even more withdrawn and bitter.  He had harsh words for everyone he dealt with, and eventually angered the wrong person.  It does not do to snap at one's employer, and so Nikolai found himself alone and unemployed.

He sold off his home and everything in it that reminded him of his family.  He carted off his books and rented a small room above a little antique shop in a lower end district of town.  He lived off the proceeds of his sales for a while, but as his money supply dwindled he began taking odd jobs.  People were by and large idiots, he found, and often needed someone to do their thinking for them.  He wasn't much of a salesman, and never lost his short temper and bitter outlook, but he was cheap enough that those in need managed to put up with his excentricities.  He managed to make enough money to keep himself in food and to feed his few hobbies.  The occasional old book, some alchemy supplies and tinkering with the odd trinket here and there.  Things to keep his mind occupied.

He was never rich, especially since whenever he had a little extra cash he would go to a local tavern, buy ale, get drunk and regale whoever would listen with stories of his faded youth, some real and some imagined.  However, even his small cash flow was enough to attract some attention in this part of town.  It was after one such night at the tavern that he was followed home by one of the city's more desperate types.

It was dark in the alleyway, Nikolai was drunk and was never the steadiest of gnomes to begin with.  He stumbled around a bit, and was feeling around for the stairs when he saw the glint of the knife.  The rogue's first stab missed by sheer chance and Nikolai found himself face to face with a man ready to kill him for a few copper coins.  Nikolai was petrified, he'd lived a comfortable secure life. . . nothing had ever threatened his life before.  Something broke inside his mind, he saw a flash of light and then passed into oblivion. . .

When he awoke he was lying hunched over his desk, staring out the open window at a raven on the sill.  That's odd, he thought.  I don't remember opening the window. . . come to think of it, I don't remember making it upstairs.  Slowly the memories of the previous night come floating back as he lies watching this raven on his window sill.  He was just about coming to grips with his memories when the raven cocked it's head at him and spoke.  Clearly, distinctly and in perfectly accented Lytic, an ancient dialect so obscure that Nikolai had believed he was the only one who knew it.  "Geez, you look like crap."

When he recovered from the fall from his stool, Nikolai stood unsteadily on the floor of his apartment and looked at the black bird still perched on his sill.  "What?"

Shaking his head to clear it, Nikolai stepped out his door to retrace his steps from the previous night.  Sure enough, there in the alley lay the body of his would be assailant.  Dead.  More memories came floating back to him, a few words, a gesture and a cold blue bolt from his fingertip hitting the rogue squarely in the chest.  Magic.  The word seemed to roll through his mind.  It was a topic often covered in his books, but he'd never had much dealing with it. . . now it seemed he would have to.

However, much to his dissapointment, magic did not come as easily to Nikolai as did other learning.  Instead it came in fits and starts, with strange results.  And along with his questionable talent came this damnable bird that wouldn't leave him alone.  However, in the end Nikolai settled into his routine once again.  His magic he kept to himself, but still studied.  Perhaps there was a use for it. . . and even the bird wasn't so bad, at least there was one person who wouldn't abandon him like all the others had.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 23, 2005)

Ohh pick me, pick me 

From a players perspective peoples Metropolis has been a lot of fun.

p.s. nice work Hafrogman


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey hafrogman, I really like the character. It'd be good to game with you some more. 

Phoenix, I can personally recommend Hafrogman as an excellent player, but I think the character itself speaks enough for him.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 23, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Hey hafrogman, I really like the character. It'd be good to game with you some more.
> 
> Phoenix, I can personally recommend Hafrogman as an excellent player, but I think the character itself speaks enough for him.




Well I like his description, that'll be fun to play with 

Stat me up a sheet me friend, I do like!


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 23, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> but I think the character itself speaks enough for him.




Is this meant to be a compliment?  Or the vilest of insults?  Because I swear I'm nothing like my character, I swear.  Well, I mean there's a few similarities, but pure coincidence. . . well, okay sure I'm grumpy and antisocial, er. . . and okay, yes, I believe the majority of people are stupid.  But that doesn't mean I'm like him, there are plenty of differences. . . for instance. . .er. . . I'm not a gnome.  

And also, I've never killed anyone with magic. . . well, except for that one time, and I don't think that should really count.  Because it wasn't really magic, more sort of a failed attempt at it.  I mean, sawing someone in half, it's a classic bit, everybody has done it. . . I should have known there was a trick.  

Oh well, he was a jerk, so it's not too much of a loss.





I'll work on getting him statted up for later.


----------



## Bront (Aug 23, 2005)

I'll have to pass this buy a friend who might enjoy this.  Looks interesting so far.

People of the Sewer Unite!


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 23, 2005)

Okay. . . I think everything is here except for more flavor text. . . oh, and Quoth who I still need to stat up.  But he does have a raven familiar (paid for despite the fact that he just showed up by himself)

But a few notes.

Attributes: He is Old (-3 physical +2 mental) applied after point buy.

Languages: I didn't know how languages work in the city.  Are the humanoid races still around somewhere?  Planar languages?  Ancient forgotten dialects that nobody bothers to speak any more (okay, so I already stuck one of these in my background).

Equipment:  I took the liberty of paying crafting costs (as opposed to retail) for a few of the lower end alchemy items that could be easily crafted given my skill.  I also purchased a library which I figured would could as generic MW tools (PHB pg. 130-131) that I figured could give an equipment bonus to knowledge checks whenever he has time to consult them.  So that's 6 sets, one for each knowledge skill he has ranks in.  Finally he ends up with a rather healthy supply of cash, more than I would imagine he has on hand.  So I figure most of it is sunken into the kinds of possessions that I don't want to bother writing up item by item: furniture, cloths, rent, paper, ink, pens, smutty romance novels, explicit woodcarvings, that kind of thing.



Nikolai Garrick

Gnome Male
Expert 2/Sorcerer 2
Neutral
6,000 / 10,000 xp

Str  6 (-2) [3 pts -2 race -3 age]
Dex 10 (+0) [5 pts -3 age]
Con 12 (+1) [5 pts +2 race -3 age]
Int 20 (+5) [10 pts +2 age +1 @ 4th]
Wis 10 (+0) [0 pts +2 age]
Cha 12 (+1) [2 pts +2 age]

Size: Small (3'5", 45 lbs)
HP: 20 
BAB: +2
Init: +0
Move: 20'

AC: 12 (10 +0 dex +1 armor +1 size)
ff: 12
t: 11


Fortitude: +2
Reflex: +1
Will: +7


Attacks:

MW Cane (+1 attack, 1d4-2 dmg, 20/x2)


Feats:

Diligent (1st level)
Eschew Materials (3rd level)


Skills (bonus/ranks):

Appraise (+15/5)
Concentration (+3/2)
Craft(alchemy) (+16/7)
Craft(calligraphy) (+12/5)
Decipher Script (+12/5)
Diplomacy (+3/0)
Forgery (+10/5)
Gather Information (+3/0)
Knowledge(arcana) (+7/2)*
Knowledge(architecture and engineering) (+10/5)*
Knowledge(geography) (+10/5)*
Knowledge(history) (+10/5)*
Knowledge(local) (+10/5)*
Knowledge(nobility and royalty) (+10/5)*
Listen (+4/0)
Speak Language (5 extra languages)
Spellcraft (+7/2)
Spot (+2/0)

*+2 when given research time


Languages Known:

Many. . .
Common, Gnome and 9 others

Class Features:

Summon Familiar
Spells (6/5, 2nd level caster, Save = 11+ spell level)
Expert Class Skills
-Appraise
-Craft
-Decipher Script
-Forgery
-Knowledge(architecture and engineering)
-Knowledge(geography)
-Knowledge(history)
-Knowledge(local)
-Knowledge(nobility and royalty)
-Speak Language
Simple Weapon Proficiency
Light Armor Proficiency

Spells Known

0th
Detect Magic
Read Magic
Light
Ray of Frost
Mage Hand

1st
Grease
Hold Portal

Racial Features:

-2 STR, +2 CON
small (+1 ac, +1 attack, +4 hide)
Low-Light Vision
Weapon Familiarity (gnome hooked hammer)
+2 save vs. illusion
+1 save dc on illusion spells
+1 attack kobolds and goblinoids
+4 dodge vs. giants
+2 listen
+2 craft(alchemy)
Spell like abilities
-speak with animals (1/day)
-dancing lights (1/day)
-ghost sound (1/day)
-prestidigitation (1/day)


Equipment:

MW Cane (treat as light mace) {305gp}
Wand of Magic Missile (1st) [50 charges] {750gp}

Bracers of Armor +1 {1000gp}
Cloak of Resistance +1 {1000gp}
Everburning Torch {110gp}

Alchemist's Lab {500gp}
MW Calligraphy Tools {55gp}
MW Books (tools of knowledge) {300gp}
Magnifying Glass {100gp}

Acid (12) {40gp}
Alchemist's Fire (12) {80gp}
Potion of CLW (4) {200gp}

Quoth {100gp}

460gp


----------



## LogicsFate (Aug 23, 2005)

I'd like to show my interest, I'll write up a character story, and hopefully post tonight


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 24, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Okay. . . I think everything is here except for more flavor text. . . oh, and Quoth who I still need to stat up.  But he does have a raven familiar (paid for despite the fact that he just showed up by himself)
> 
> But a few notes.
> 
> ...




Fantastic.  Just one question, did you buy MW books and put the bonus into ALL of your knowledge skills, or just one of them?  Personally I'd think that MW books for seperate Knowledge skills should be on the card.

Otherwise, I love him!


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 24, 2005)

The PHB lists MW tools as 50gp, so I spent 6 times that to represent enough books to cover all 6 of my knowledge skills.  I just didn't list them seperately.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 24, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> The PHB lists MW tools as 50gp, so I spent 6 times that to represent enough books to cover all 6 of my knowledge skills.  I just didn't list them seperately.




Ooooo....ok then.  I find it a struggle to see how that many books would benefit a Knowledge roll in any way, but with the productivity within Metropolis I can easily justify the lesser cost of books to allow it.

In shorter words: Is um good 'n' stuff.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 24, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Is this meant to be a compliment? Or the vilest of insults?




Haha, it was intended to be a compliment.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 24, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Ooooo....ok then.  I find it a struggle to see how that many books would benefit a Knowledge roll in any way, but with the productivity within Metropolis I can easily justify the lesser cost of books to allow it.
> 
> In shorter words: Is um good 'n' stuff.




It's entirely up to you if you want to allow it to give the bonus or not, I was just scrambling for more things to spend money on.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 24, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It's entirely up to you if you want to allow it to give the bonus or not, I was just scrambling for more things to spend money on.




I have no problem with it at all...


----------



## jkason (Aug 24, 2005)

This concept sounds fun. Figured I'd throw something out and see how it flies, a monk type with added mafia flavor:

Ru Brike just wants to make his life better. His family squatted in a condemned tenement, picked through garbage for dinner, scampered away from the corrupt city guard they couldn't afford to pay "taxes" to. So when Ari Turbul saw the potential bruiser Ru could be and offered him a place in his gang, Ru jumped at the chance. 

Protection money paid for a legal--if small--apartment for Ru's family. Daily trawls of the marketplace fed them all well. Ru especially thrived once he had some real nutrition, his broad shoulders filling out, muscle and mass and a growth spurt making him look a man when he was still just a boy. This was defintely better. 

Ru took Ari's orders. His hearty laugh charmed those he was meant to protect, his powerful muscles hurt those who threatened him or his new allies. Ari greased the right palms, and everyone got what they wanted. Ari's gang became entrenched and established, and Ru was one of his favorite bruisers, usually reserved for when people really needed to ... learn a lesson. The last thing a person wanted to hear was that Ru was on his way.

That is, until Teram Gis showed up.

Everyone thought Gis was just another cowering merchant. A few well placed threats, maybe a broken table or two, and he'd fall in line and pay up like everyone else. However, The only thing that seemed to be breaking was Ari's messengers, sent back with one limb or another shattered and no protection payments. 

Ari didn't take it well at all. He'd have no wiry little fishmonger making him look a fool. He sent Ru to tear the place apart and offer his special brand of incentive. Ru never relished doling out punishment, but he was good at it, and Ari was good to his family, so he went.

Gis was half Ru's size, scrawny and unimpressive to look at. He also blocked every blow Ru threw at him. Again and again, turning Ru's building rage aside without breaking a sweat. As he fought, Ru saw something in the man's eyes. Power, certainly, but something else. A clarity, a focus that channeled that power, that told Ru he would never best this man despite his own raw strength.

Ru couldn't explain why he stopped. He knew what kind of consequences there would be. Still, he had to. He halted his blows, took a step back, and bowed to his better. 

Gis returned the bow, saying, "You are the first with the wisdom to yield. It is a gift your cohorts lack. One you will never hone in their company."

Ru cocked his head and smiled. "But you could teach me."

Gis returned the smile. "Wise again."

He and Gis struck a bargain. Gis would never yeild to Ari's demands, so Ru ran interference with Ari's men, "personally overseeing" collection (actually, he's making the protection payments for Gis out of his own pocket), steering them clear of his storefront. Gis, in turn, is teaching Ru the discipline he lacked, focusing his power and speed. The balance is precarious, but Ru sees it as part of his training: working the angles hones his mind as his other training hones his body.

And if it's sometimes a strain, it's once again better than what came before, so Ru shrugs and goes on.

-----------------------

jason


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 25, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> [sblock]This concept sounds fun. Figured I'd throw something out and see how it flies, a monk type with added mafia flavor:
> 
> Ru Brike just wants to make his life better. His family squatted in a condemned tenement, picked through garbage for dinner, scampered away from the corrupt city guard they couldn't afford to pay "taxes" to. So when Ari Turbul saw the potential bruiser Ru could be and offered him a place in his gang, Ru jumped at the chance.
> 
> ...




Intersting stuff, I think I would definately like to see more.


----------



## jkason (Aug 25, 2005)

I took "see more" to mean "stat up the character." Hope that's all right. A few notes:

* I figure Ru was on the road to be some kind of brawler, and had gained enough experience in Ari's employ to warrant a level of it before meeting Gis. "Street thug" seemed more like a type of barbarian than a fighter proper. Gis' comments about "never focusing" made sense here, too, as Ru had to change alignment to become a monk, giving up rage for discipline.

* Hit point rolls here. I went with full hit points at first level, so they have no roll. Let me know if that's wrong and I'll roll that level.

* +1 added to Wisdom for being 4th level

* If you're doing skill point math, I had him start with 4 ranks each in Climb, Intimidate, Jump, Survival, and Ride.

* I'd like to interpret Survival a little differently given the environment. Mostly, "in the wild" would apply to the rough city streets instead. Growing up like he did, Ru knows how to find food without paying for it (what's safe to trash pick from, where to look for unattended sewer gardens, that sort of thing), how to avoid wandering gangs and corrupt guards (on the streets, these would be your "natural hazards," yes?), and so on. To the same extent, I'd apply this to the Track feat, so Ru's knowledge of how to navigate and hide in the city helps him find people trying to do the same. All of which, of course, would be pending approval. 

* Ru's the primary source of income for his family. I figure he leaves about half his take with his family "just in case." If I did my math right (feel free to check it, as math hates me in general), Ru has 487gp, 7cp left after equipment. He's got 200gp for himself, leaving the rest wherever his family stores their emergency funds.


Details below:
[sblock]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Ru Brike
[B]Class:[/B] Barbarian 1 / Monk 3
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] ?

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)      [B]Level:[/B] 4        [B]XP:[/B] 6,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)      [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] 33
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)      [B]Grapple:[/B] +5     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)      [B]Speed:[/B] 50'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 15 +2 (6p.)      [B]Init:[/B] +0        [B]Spell Save:[/B] -
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)      [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] -

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +1    +0    +0    +0    +0    +2    13
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 13

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      5    +2          +7
[B]Ref:[/B]                       3    +0          +3
[B]Will:[/B]                      3    +2          +5

Conditional Saves: 
* +2 bonus vs. enchantment spells and effects
* +4 bonus on Endurance conditions


[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Unarmed...................+5.....1d6+2.........x2
Unarmed (flurry)........+3/+3....1d6+2.........x2
Quarterstaff..............+6.....1d6+3.........x2
Quarterstaff (flurry)...+4/+4....1d6+3.........x2
Kama......................+6.....1d6+2.........x2
Kama (flurry)...........+4/+4....1d6+2.........x2


[B]Languages:[/B] Common

[B]Abilities:[/B]

--Barbarian--

* Fast Movement (+10 base racial)
* Simple and Martial weapon proficiency
* Light/Medium armor proficiency
* Shield proficiency

--Monk--

* Flurry of Blows +0/+0
* Wisdom bonus added to AC
* Flurry with special monk weapons (kama, nunchaku, quarterstaff, sai, shuriken, and siangham)
* Evasion (reflex save for 1/2 = no damage)
* Fast Movement (+10)
* Still Mind (+2 vs. enchantment spells and effects)


[B]Feats:[/B] Endurance, Persuasive (bonus human), Improved Unarmed Strike (Monk), Stunning Fist 3x/day (1st level Monk), Deflect Arrows (2nd level Monk), Track (3rd level)


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 35       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 7/3.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Climb......................5....+2..........+7 (+9 with kit)
Intimidate.................5....+2....+2*...+9
Jump.......................6....+2..........+8 
Survival...................5....+2..........+7
Ride.......................4....+0..........+4
Bluff (cc).................3....+2....+2*...+7
Sense Motive...............4....+2..........+6

* +2 bonus from Persuasive feat

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]

Bracers of Armor +1...1,000gp....1lb

MW Quarterstaff.........600gp....4lb
MW Kama.................302gp....2lb

Belt pouch................1gp....1/2lb
Signal whistle............8sp....--

Traveler's outfit.........--.....--

Handy Haversack........2,000gp...5lb

--in haversack (weight total reduced to 5lb)--
Potion CLW (x3).........150gp....--
Caltrops..................1gp....2lb
Scroll case...............1gp....1/2lb
Chain (10 ft.)...........30gp....2lb
Flask.....................3cp....1.5lb
Flint and Steel...........1gp....--
Ink (1oz. vial)...........8gp....--
Inkpen....................1sp....--
MW Manacles..............50gp....2lb
Manacle Lock (amazing)..150gp....1lb
Parchment x5..............1gp....--
Sealing wax...............1gp....1lb
Waterskin.................1gp....4lb
Smokestick x2............40gp....1lb
Sunrod x5................10gp....5lb
Thunderstone.............30gp....1lb
Tindertwig x5.............5gp....--2200
Climber's kit.............80gp...5lb
Universal Solvent.........50gp...--


[B]Total Weight:[/B]12.5lbs      [B]Money:[/B] 200gp (25 in belt pouch, remaining in haversack)


                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                58   116   175   350   875

[B]Age:[/B] 20
[B]Height:[/B] 6'2"
[B]Weight:[/B] 230lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Tan
```
*Appearance:* Perhaps to distance himself from his childhood in squallor, Ru's grooming is notably exact. His hair is cropped close and even. He's fostered a close-trimmed goatee, as well. Despite the tailoring difficulty his size and width of shoulder provide, he's made sure his clothes all fit him well, a fact that tends to show off the wealth of muscle he sports.

*Background:* As previous post[/sblock]

Let me know if I need to change anything. 

jason


----------



## Fenris (Aug 26, 2005)

Ok, this place looks like fun! Not just the world but the characters so far. I'll take a stab at this.

Jovik was born in the worst back-alley's in Metropolis. His mother sold the scrap that she could find carrying Jovik on her back. His father was rumored to be a guardsman, but Jovik's mother didn't talk about that much, which didn't matter to Jovik since he never saw him anyway. As soon as he could walk, Jovic was put to work sorting sellable trash from just plain trash. The few coppers this brought in barely bought them any food and they lived under an old blanket in the alley behind a ramshackled old tavern. Jovik's mother tried the best she could to provide for him. She would go without any food often to let Jovic eat, pretending she wasn't feeling well. Pretty soon she wasn't pretending and began to fall sick. Jovik had no idea what to do, he was still young and only knew the alley ways. When you got sick in an alley, you died in that alley. So at the tender age of 10 Jovik found himslef alone, hungry and one blanket tied to a building his only possession. 

Another alley-dweller found him the next day, sorting trash as he always did. Gralden often stopped by to buy interesting scrap from Jovik's mother. This morning he asked why she was still sleeping there next to Jovik. Jovik replied that she wasn't sleeping she was dead. Horrified, Gralden asked why he still sat there and sorted trash. "This is all I know how to do" replied Jovik. "Well" said Gralden, "why don't you come live with me?". With nothing left to keep him here, Jovik left his mother's corpse in the alley and followed Gralden back to a dilapidated old house by one of the canals. Inside where 4 other young boys. Gralden taught young Jovik his trade, theivery. Gradlen was a faganist and had had his eye on Jovik for some time. Jovik's time with Gradlen was tough. He learned how to steal and did it well. He ate better than before, although they had to eat the scraps from Gralden's plate. He grew into the leader of the gang of boys and coordinated many of their capers. Jovik earned the nickname of the Jackal, because he could strip away goods so quickly. But Gralden drank, heavily and often abused the boys. But they were all orphans and felt they had no other place to go. So in many ways they felt liek prisoneers. Often as the boys talked at night, they would ask Jovik questions like "what lies beyond the city walls" or "what would you do if you found a purse with 100 gold?" Jovik's response was always the same. "let me be able to see more than one nights supper and I'll think on it".  One day, Jovik couldn't take it any more, Gradlen has just beaten him for only bringing back 20 silver from a job, Jovik ran crying to find solace in the comfort of his beloved alleys. 

That night, hiding in the dark, hating Gradlen, he witnessed a event that would change his life. Two men entered the alley, as Jovik hid himself deeper in the shadows he listened as the two men argued. He wan't sure if it was about a debt, a woman or honor, but it resulted in one man dying. As the victor walked away, Jovik was struck by the power of this event, all his life he had hidden and cringed away. These men didn't though. It was the sword, it must be the key. If Jovik had a sword, Gradlen would have to treat him better. So out of instict he approach the man and went through his pockets in an instant and was about to leave, when the moonlight glimmering on the dead man's sword caught his eye. Almost without thinking he picked it up. It was a huge sword, almost larger than he was. He mindlessly walked back to the hideout, as he opened the door, Gradlen sneered and said "well, come crawling back have you". Jovik raised the sword and brought it down on Gradlen and fulfilled his vision of power from a sword. Most of the boys ran away, scared of the  boy, turned man in front of them. Jovik was alone again. But a quick ransacking of the house left him no longer poor. 

Jovik has lived the last two years since that fateful night in his backalleys. he now has a small apartment at least and eats at least twice a day (such luxury!) He still pulls small jobs here and there, but also engages in back-alley hold-ups in better quarters. The sword has freed him. He practices with it daily to be better. He will fight those smaller than him and run away from those larger than him. Honor and pride mean little to Jovik, survival is what matters. He has avoided the organized guilds who often try to recuit him or threaten him away from their turf. After Gradlen, Jovik the Jackal wants no master though. 

As he has gotten a little older and a little wiser, and most impotantly a little richer. Jovik has mellowed a bit. he still steals for a living, but tries to kill only in self-defense now, and does most of his stealing from those who can "afford it" namely anyone with more than him. But Jovik has finally also allowed himself to have a few friends at the local tavern he likes to frequent. He often thinks back to the other boys with Gradlenand where they are and about the questions they used to ask him. He can now look beyond tommorrows supper and his mind wanders to their questions.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 26, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> I took "see more" to mean "stat up the character." Hope that's all right. A few notes:
> 
> * I figure Ru was on the road to be some kind of brawler, and had gained enough experience in Ari's employ to warrant a level of it before meeting Gis. "Street thug" seemed more like a type of barbarian than a fighter proper. Gis' comments about "never focusing" made sense here, too, as Ru had to change alignment to become a monk, giving up rage for discipline.
> 
> ...




From memory your hps are just going to be set per level.  Max hp for first, average for each level after....so yours would be 14+6.5+6.5+6.5=33 assuming that barb was your first level 

There is a Metropolis thread on the Rogue's Gallery, feel free to update it with your character.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 26, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> [sblock]Ok, this place looks like fun! Not just the world but the characters so far. I'll take a stab at this.
> 
> Jovik was born in the worst back-alley's in Metropolis. His mother sold the scrap that she could find carrying Jovik on her back. His father was rumored to be a guardsman, but Jovik's mother didn't talk about that much, which didn't matter to Jovik since he never saw him anyway. As soon as he could walk, Jovic was put to work sorting sellable trash from just plain trash. The few coppers this brought in barely bought them any food and they lived under an old blanket in the alley behind a ramshackled old tavern. Jovik's mother tried the best she could to provide for him. She would go without any food often to let Jovic eat, pretending she wasn't feeling well. Pretty soon she wasn't pretending and began to fall sick. Jovik had no idea what to do, he was still young and only knew the alley ways. When you got sick in an alley, you died in that alley. So at the tender age of 10 Jovik found himslef alone, hungry and one blanket tied to a building his only possession.
> 
> ...




Hmmmm, very good...i think i see potential for me there as well.  I'd like to see more chieftan.


----------



## jkason (Aug 26, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> From memory your hps are just going to be set per level.  Max hp for first, average for each level after....so yours would be 14+6.5+6.5+6.5=33 assuming that barb was your first level
> 
> There is a Metropolis thread on the Rogue's Gallery, feel free to update it with your character.




Works for me. I'm not about to object to a few more hit points. 

I'll stick a copy up in the Rogue's Gallery shortly. Thanks.

jason


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 26, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> From memory your hps are just going to be set per level.  Max hp for first, average for each level after....so yours would be 14+6.5+6.5+6.5=33 assuming that barb was your first level
> 
> There is a Metropolis thread on the Rogue's Gallery, feel free to update it with your character.




I thought I remembered from one of your old threads that it was average + .5 per level, so that's what I used.  Shall I correct to average?





Edit:  Yup found it.  Post #28 from the old recruit thread



			
				Phoenix said:
			
		

> Well for the three that have submitted histories, pop on over and put on your characters.  Give hps as average +1/2 (ie: d4=3, d6=4, d8=5, d10=6, d12=7).  Looking forward to seeing them all.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 26, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I thought I remembered from one of your old threads that it was average + .5 per level, so that's what I used.  Shall I correct to average?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oh yeah *shucks*, feel free to update then....


----------



## jkason (Aug 26, 2005)

Okay. My math brain is itty bitty, so help me out here. Then should Ru have 7 hp per level past 1st? All those levels are monk, which is a d8. So is that 5 +2 Con per level, or was all that figured into the 6.5 value you gave me earlier?

jason


----------



## Fenris (Aug 26, 2005)

Alright here is an expanded background (slightly) as well as the character sheet. Need anything else just let me know. Thanks to Hafrogman for a template 

[sblock]
Jovik the Jackal

Jovik was born in the worst back-alley's in Metropolis. His mother sold the scrap that she could find carrying Jovik on her back. His father was rumored to be a guardsman, but Jovik's mother didn't talk about that night much, which didn't matter to Jovik since he never knew him anyway. As soon as he could walk, Jovic was put to work sorting the sellable trash from the just plain trash. The few coppers this brought in barely bought them any food and they lived under an old blanket in the alley behind a ram-shackled old tavern called the Randy Gargoyle. Jovik had a simple life, get up, tight your belt and sort through the pile of junk from mom. He sat in the alley all day basically sorting trash as his mother went peddling. As he grew older he would often leave his pile and go exploring a bit and came to know every nook and cranny of the alleys in the slums the formed the seedy district. Jovik's mother tried the best she could to provide for him. She would often go without any food to let Jovic eat, pretending she wasn't feeling well. Pretty soon she wasn't pretending and began to fall sick. It was a fever summer and Jovik's mom was already weak when she got the fever. Jovik had no idea what to do, he was still young and only knew the alley-ways. When you got sick in an alley, you died in that alley. So at the tender age of 10 Jovik found himself alone, hungry and with one blanket tied to a building as his only possession. The only thing worthwhile on his mother was an old necklace she had. Something about that locket made her never sell it and keep it hidden, no matter how desperate things were, she couldn't sell it. She had often told Jovik that in it lay their future and happiness. When he asked what was inside, she said her love for him. 

Another alley-dweller found him the next day, sorting trash as he always did. Gralden often stopped by to buy interesting scrap from Jovik's mother. This morning he asked why she was still sleeping there next to Jovik. Jovik replied that she wasn't sleeping she was dead. Horrified, Gradlen asked why he still sat there and sorted trash. "This is all I know how to do" replied Jovik. "Well" said Gradlen, "why don't you come live with me?". With nothing left to keep him here, Jovik left his mother's corpse in the alley and followed Gralden back to a dilapidated old house by one of the canals. Inside were 4 other young boys about his age; Aelg, Orn, Misur, and the youngest Luprin. Gradlen taught young Jovik his trade; thievery. Gradlen was a faganist and had had his eye on Jovik for some time due to the boy's quick hands and eye. Jovik's time with Gradlen was better than on the street, but very difficult in other ways. He learned how to steal and did it well, he learned how to cut a purse, open a lock, who to bribe and who to run away from. He ate better than before, although all the boys had to eat the scraps from Gradlen's plate. He grew into the leader of the gang of boys and coordinated many of their capers. Jovik earned the nickname of the Jackal, because he has a knack to picking out the marks and could strip away goods so quickly. But Gradlen drank, heavily and often abused the boys. But they were all orphans and felt they had no other place to go. So in many ways they felt like prisoners. Often as the boys talked at night, they would ask Jovik questions like "what lies beyond the city walls" or "what would you do if you found a purse with 100 gold?" Jovik's response was always the same. "let me be able to see more than one nights supper and I'll think on it". One day, Jovik couldn't take it any more, Gradlen has just beaten him for only bringing back 20 silver from a job and thought Jovik was holding out on him, Jovik ran crying to find solace in the comfort of his beloved alleys. 

That night, hiding in the dark, hating Gradlen, he witnessed an event that would change his life. Two men entered the alley, and, as Jovik hid himself deeper in the shadows he listened as the two men argued. He wasn't sure if it was about a debt, a woman or honor, but it was violent, bloody and resulted in one man dying. As the victor walked away, Jovik was struck by the power of this event, all his life he had hidden and cringed away. These men didn't though, they confronted their fear and their enemy. It was the sword, it must be the key to such courage, such power. If Jovik had a sword, Gradlen would have to treat him better, treat all the boys better. So out of instinct he approach the dead man and went through his pockets in the blink of an eye and was about to leave, when the moonlight glimmering on the dead man's sword caught his eye. Almost without thinking he picked it up. It was a huge sword, almost larger than he was, but it was beautiful. Jovik had never seen such a beautiful object. This would make a fine token to Gradlen. He mindlessly walked back to the hideout, and as he opened the door, Gradlen sneered and said "Well, come crawling back have you. You worthless garbage picker!".  Something in Jovik changed, maybe it wasn't Jovik at all but the sword it self that willed Jovik's arm. Without a word, without an expression, Jovik raised the sword and brought it down on Gradlen's head and fulfilled his vision of power and freedom from a sword. Most of the boys ran away, scared of the boy turned man in front of them. Jovik was alone again. But a quick ransacking of the house left him no longer poor. 

Jovik has lived the last two years since that fateful night in his back alleys. He now has a small apartment at least and eats at least twice a day (such luxury!) He still pulls small jobs here and there, but also engages in back-alley hold-ups in better quarters. With more and better food he grew a last few inches. But still looks rail-thin, though no longer emaciated. His black hair lies limp over his head, and he wears simple clothes, patched often, but has a warm woolen cloak that he keeps meticulously clean. His mother's locket he keeps tucked away, next to his heart, the only trace of his family. He still visits his old alley where he grew up. And leaves a bottle of wine and a loaf of bread on the spot where his mother died.
The fateful sword that freed him, he has kept. It is his second most cherished possession. The sword freed him from Gradlen, it freed him from hunger and freed him from his prison. He practices with it daily to be better, imaging himslef fighting dragons and monsters.
He would kill those weaker than himself and run away from those stronger or more powerful than he. Honor and pride meant little to Jovik, survival was what matters. He  avoided the organized guilds who often try to recruit him or threaten him away from their turf. After Gradlen, Jovik the Jackal wants no master though. He has so far escaped the notice of the guards, but in reality Jovik is still a petty criminal, nowhere near the scale of the organized guilds.

As he has gotten a little older and a little wiser, and most importantly, a little richer. Jovik has mellowed a bit. He still steals for a living, but tries to kill only in self-defense now, the thrill of killing has waned, the power of the threat sufficient. He does most of his stealing now from those who can "afford it", namely anyone with more money than him. He no longer lives hand-to-mouth, but has a few coins to spend here and there. He has finally also allowed himself to have a few friends at the local tavern he likes to frequent under the small apartment he rents. He often thinks back to the other boys who lived with Gradlen and where they are and about the questions they used to ask him. He can now look beyond tomorrow's supper and his mind wanders to the questions they used to ask him. Jovik has started to take on a few apprentices of his own now, teaching them to cut a purse and work a crowd. He won't let them live with him though. He knows that they can make him a lot of money, but fears that he would himself turn into Gradlen. He also gives them a full cut of what they bring in so that they can support their families properly. So the Jackal's Pack roam the streets of this district, much to the distraught of many a distracted merchant. Recently though the local guild has grown suspicious over all these pickpockets working this area and suspect they have a leader. they are trying to find out if this "Jackal's Pack" is a budding guild and if so who is behind it and will apply some "pressure" to him.

Jovik the Jackal

Human Male
Rogue 3/Fighter 1
Neutral
6,000 / 10,000 xp

Str 14 (+2) [6 pts]
Dex 16 (+3) [8 pts + lvl]
Con 10 (+0) [2 pts]
Int 14 (+2) [6 pts]
Wis 10 (+0) [2pts]
Cha 12 (+1) [4pts]

Size: Medium (5'10", 150 lbs)
HP: 20 
BAB: +3
Init: +7
Move: 30'

AC: 18 (10 +5 armor + 3 dex ) Dodge 19

Fortitude: +3
Reflex: +6
Will: +1

Attacks:
Greatsword +1 (+7 attack, 2d6+4 dmg, 19-20/x2)
Comp Shortbow Mighty (+2) (+6 attack, 1d6+2 dmg, 20/x3)
Dagger melee (+5 attack, 1d4+2 dmg, 19-20/x2)
Dagger thrown (+6 attack, 1d4+2 dmg, 19-20/x2)

Feats:
Improved Initiative (1st level)
Dodge (Racial Bonus)
Mobility (3rd level)
Weapon Focus: Greatsword (Fighter Bonus)

Skills (bonus/ranks):
Appraise (+3/1)
Balance (+6/1 + Synergy)
Bluff (+6/5)
Climb (+3/1)
Diplomacy (+4/1 + Synergy)
Disable Device (+9/5 + MW tools)
Gather Information (+9/6 + Synergy)
Hide (+7/4)
Intimidate (+4/1 + Synergy)
Jump (+9/5 + Synergy)
Knowledge (local) (+8/6)
Listen (+4/4)
Move Silently (+7/4)
Open Locks (+9/4 + MW tools)
Search (+5/3)
Sense Motive (+2/2)
Sleight of Hand (+11/6 + Synergy)
Spot (+3/3)
Tumble (+10/5 + Synergy)
Use Magical Device (+3/2)
Use Rope (+4/1)

Languages Known:
Common, and 2 others

Class Features:
Trapfinding
Trap sense +1
Sneak Attack  +2d6
Simple Weapon Proficiency
Martial Weapon Proficiency
Light Armor Proficiency
Medium Armor Proficiency 
Heavy Armor Proficiency
Shield Proficiency

Equipment:

+1 Greatsword {2,350gp} This was the sword that Jovik found in the alley.
+1 Mithral Chain shirt {2,100gp} Jovik found this on Gradlen and took it as his own
Comp Mighty (+2) short bow {275 pg} Jovik "shopped" for this for a while before stealing it.
Quiver with 20 arrows
Crowbar
Peasant's outfit
Woolen cloak
Mother's locket 
4 daggers concealed about his body
backpack
grappling hook
50' of silk rope
10 gp 25 sp and 30 cp 
[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 26, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Fantastic.  Just one question, did you buy MW books and put the bonus into ALL of your knowledge skills, or just one of them?  Personally I'd think that MW books for seperate Knowledge skills should be on the card.
> 
> Otherwise, I love him!




BTW, post this baby on the Rogue's Gallery if'n you'd like.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 26, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Okay. My math brain is itty bitty, so help me out here. Then should Ru have 7 hp per level past 1st? All those levels are monk, which is a d8. So is that 5 +2 Con per level, or was all that figured into the 6.5 value you gave me earlier?
> 
> jason




Yes. 7 per level past 1st.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 26, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Alright here is an expanded background (slightly) as well as the character sheet. Need anything else just let me know. Thanks to Hafrogman for a template
> 
> [sblock]
> Jovik the Jackal
> ...




Post that baby to the gallery!


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 27, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It's entirely up to you if you want to allow it to give the bonus or not, I was just scrambling for more things to spend money on.




As soon as you post this baby to the Gallery I think we can start Chapter 2....


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 28, 2005)

Right, sorry.  I'm on it.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 28, 2005)

He's posted. . . but I still don't know what to do about languages.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 28, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> He's posted. . . but I still don't know what to do about languages.




Whatever you like will be fine.  Also could I ask that people with long shar sheets use sblocks?  It's easier to scroll through that way.

And I mean multiple sblocks, not just one big one.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 28, 2005)

I have put some in. . . is that enough, or do you want me to further subdivide the statblock?


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 28, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I have put some in. . . is that enough, or do you want me to further subdivide the statblock?




That's sweet, just need one for the Jackal as well.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 28, 2005)

If all Chapter One players would like to post any OOC stuff here as well, go beserk!

Oh...and the Dwarven Brothel _had _ to be used...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 28, 2005)

Just thought I had to say the new trio of characters are exceptional. I look forward to having Ba'aktar meet and get to know them, even if Ba'aktar himself may be reluctant at first.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 28, 2005)

Hmmm. . . a dwarven brothel.  I wonder if they have any gnomes. . . . well, no matter, perhaps Nikolai likes a larger woman *suggestive eyebrow waggle*

Knowledge (local I suppose) +10 to see if he's ever heard of this Society for Knowledge


----------



## Fenris (Aug 28, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> That's sweet, just need one for the Jackal as well.




Did and done


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 29, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hmmm. . . a dwarven brothel.  I wonder if they have any gnomes. . . . well, no matter, perhaps Nikolai likes a larger woman *suggestive eyebrow waggle*
> 
> Knowledge (local I suppose) +10 to see if he's ever heard of this Society for Knowledge




You can blame Bront for that....it was his favourite....


----------



## jkason (Aug 29, 2005)

Is it bad that I was giggling horribly when my character found himself face to face with a potential ass kicking? 

jason


----------



## Bront (Aug 29, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> If all Chapter One players would like to post any OOC stuff here as well, go beserk!
> 
> Oh...and the Dwarven Brothel _had _ to be used...



So you got something from Ranger Rick then...


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 29, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Is it bad that I was giggling horribly when my character found himself face to face with a potential ass kicking?
> 
> jason




At least you didn't start the game by being assaulted by a wave of fecal matter...


----------



## Bront (Aug 29, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> At least you didn't start the game by being assaulted by a wave of fecal matter...



Was it bad that I had "Whipeout" going through my head durring that?


----------



## Bront (Aug 29, 2005)

BTW, I take it we're not combining IG threads yet?


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 29, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, I take it we're not combining IG threads yet?




Nope, we'll finish the first chapter and i'll give out XP to everyone, then I'll pass across to Chapter Two where the others may or may not be close to your storyline....who knows?


----------



## Fenris (Aug 30, 2005)

So what languages are spoken in Metropolis? Common, or several dialects? Racial languages exist? Any others that I should know about to select?


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 30, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> So what languages are spoken in Metropolis? Common, or several dialects? Racial languages exist? Any others that I should know about to select?




When I asked about languages, he just said, "Whatever you like will be fine".  So I just went with D&D standard language set up.  However, it seems like half this setting is created by the players, so it might be interesting to set up a language system.


I was thinking something along these lines. . .

one common tongue.  Basically, most citizens speak the same language, but given the size of the city, dialects and accents can vary to such a degree as to make communication nearly impossible.

this leads to a trader tongue, a bastardized and simplified form of the above used to combat linguistic drift in the name of free commerce.

Then the roving gangs and street people probably speak a further corrupted version full of slang, slurred speech and other such anomalies.  Thus we get a street cant.

The sewer people with their own lives and kingdoms running rampant throughout the muck of the 'up world' speak gutterspeak, a language specially designed to avoid opening the mouth as much as possible.  Lots of grunts and gesticulation.


Other languages that might be around. . .

A sign language for the deaf and mute. . . or those who do not wish to be overheard.

Something akin to draconic in the core game, a common language to arcanists.

Below the city, even beneath the sewers, lie ruins of an ancient city that the metropolis is built upon the ruins of.  Here an ancient language can be found in written form only, spoken only by scholars who take guesses at how to pronounce it.



Any thoughts?  Suggestions for more languges?  Insults flung because my ideas are crap?


----------



## Bront (Aug 30, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Nope, we'll finish the first chapter and i'll give out XP to everyone, then I'll pass across to Chapter Two where the others may or may not be close to your storyline....who knows?



Just make sure they don't worry when our lich army rises out of the sewers to take over


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 31, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Just make sure they don't worry when our lich army rises out of the sewers to take over





An army of liches that speak only the silent sewer cant of north western apartment sector 

I like the languages idea though, run with it.


----------



## Bront (Aug 31, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> An army of liches that speak only the silent sewer cant of north western apartment sector
> 
> I like the languages idea though, run with it.



Might be better to call them "Dialects", so you can sort of understand if you speek the common dialect, but if you speak "Common: Appartment" ou understand clearly.

Just be careful, or I'll build an entire society that speaks in Pig Latin


----------



## Fenris (Aug 31, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> An army of liches that speak only the silent sewer cant of north western apartment sector
> 
> I like the languages idea though, run with it.




Got it, char sheet updated with my languages.


----------



## jkason (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm just overthinking things here, so feel free to junk it as too much baggage from my linguistics classes, but my 2 bits on the language discussion:

I think acknowledging dialects is fine, but in terms of actually listing them as specific languages for a character, I just wind up subdividing too much to make them useful. For example, part of your dialect would be regional (Northern, Southern, Boston...) part socio-economic (upper or lower class grammars are usually noticeably different, not least of all due to schooling), and part occupational (engineers and psychiatrists aren't exactly equipped to effectively discuss each other's disciplines, and your career inevitably influences your worldview and thus your word / metaphor choices). Then there's the fact that most people shift dialects depending on the company they keep (As a minor example, most people swear noticeably more or less with their parents or when they're in professional settings).

I think in terms of basic dialects, all that's easier to do just through dialogue than a game mechanic. I like the idea of some of the specialized languages, though. A thieves cant would be something like Druidic: a language designed to provide a secure linguistic interaction for a secret society. Here, so thieves can talk about their jobs without the local authorities honing in on them. Gutterspeak, too, makes sense as a kind of creole / shorthand developed by a fairly isolated group (and, too, this might have its own elements of "we don't want others listening in").

And if we want to say that Metropolis is large enough (or has enough sections that effectively declared themselves isolated entities in the distant past) to have significant linguistic drift, a trader's creole also makes sense. I'd think we wouldn't likely need it in game play, though, unless we wound up crossing all the way from one end of the never ending city to the other.

That was way too much rambling. The short version: I'd say dialects as you want to roleplay them, but not really listed on the sheet. Specialized languages (theives cant, gutterspeak, possibly trade creole) as warranted by circumstances.

I could also be entirely full of it, but that's often a given with me. 

jason


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 31, 2005)

Though I love the idea of the many different languages (mainly because Metropolis itself it supposed to be huge) I think I'm going to have to join the camp of the Roleplaying dialect, simply because it makes character interaction much easier and not tied strongly to game mechanics.

I loved Shieldspeak, don't get me wrong, but methinks it would be easier to simply choose another langage cobber...


----------



## Fenris (Aug 31, 2005)

Well I was thinking that they were dialects, not seperate languages. Let's take American English and say, oh I don't know Austrialian English  The languages are similar enough that a speaker of one can understand the other. There may be some specific vocabulary that is confusing or the manner in which a particular word is spoken, but by and large you can get the gist of what is going on. BUT you recognize each other as members of different groups. In RP this means: Nothing.   Basic languages are understood by all no matter the dialect, but that members who do speak the same dialect respond better to each other (the commonality of the tongue so to speak) whether that is a bonus to Dip, Gather Infor, Intim checks or nothing, doesn't matter. You can ignore langauges by and large or entirely. And IF the GM wishes apply it only if the specific dialect matters in the specific locale and then he can decide quickly if it does. But most people speak the common trade toungue so normal communication is not affected.

The fact that locals recognize you as such is the bonus. Just as if you are in the deep south,  a bit of a twang or drawl will get you farther and draw less adverse attention than a boston accent. 



But I can just as easily take a standard language.


----------



## Bront (Sep 1, 2005)

the US and the UK, two countries seperated by a common language 

Yes, RPing dialects is probably best, though no reason you can't list it, but if you speek common, you can understand it enough to get by no matter what dialect it is.  Best RP to Game Mechanics compromise.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 1, 2005)

Alright, I changed it. 

Phoenix, I kept the Shieldtown notes in an sblock at the bottom for later use should you wish to use it.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 1, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Alright, I changed it.
> 
> Phoenix, I kept the Shieldtown notes in an sblock at the bottom for later use should you wish to use it.




Thanks cheif, no doubt it will make an appearance....


----------



## Bront (Sep 1, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Thanks cheif, no doubt it will make an appearance....



Yup, he's been having all sorts of fun with my sewer farmer people.  Fortunately the above ground undead farmers never managed to get down to deal with us.   yet.   

Um, I shouldn't have said that...


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 1, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yup, he's been having all sorts of fun with my sewer farmer people.  Fortunately the above ground undead farmers never managed to get down to deal with us.   yet.
> 
> Um, I shouldn't have said that...




Just wait....


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey guys,

Jost poking around, new PCs look great - hope Ghost gets to meet them.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 1, 2005)

Oooooo baby, Metropolis - The World in Waiting (Chapter One) has just joined the elustrious 10+ page club, it's so nice to see the ...Last Page link...


----------



## Fenris (Sep 5, 2005)

Man, Ru and the Jackal need each other SOOOO bad right now


----------



## jkason (Sep 5, 2005)

Well, sure, 'cause then we could just set the cannibal dwarves on the thieves guild and watch the two of them go at it.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 5, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Well, sure, 'cause then we could just set the cannibal dwarves on the thieves guild and watch the two of them go at it.




Oh, I hadn't thought of that  

Maybe the cannibal dwarves only eat dwarves though :\ 

Still if we met, what wonderful things we will be able to do together. Uh, assuming I live that is


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 6, 2005)

Ahhh pretty interested in joining, any idea what characters are being played?  Is there an RG link in any of these posts?  Any other specifics about character creation?  Anything else that would be good to know?


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 7, 2005)

tylermalan said:
			
		

> Ahhh pretty interested in joining, any idea what characters are being played?  Is there an RG link in any of these posts?  Any other specifics about character creation?  Anything else that would be good to know?




Just follow the link at the start of this thread for the Chapter One primer...there is a RG forum, but I'd ignore it...we do...


----------



## jkason (Sep 7, 2005)

Is the troll Ru's seeing in your most recent post the same troll he met yesterday?

jason


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 7, 2005)

Alright, I'm throwing in my chips, gonna roll up an Elven Monk/Cleric named Cryas Elegail.  He's a demolition expert who uses his magic and martial skills (along with REALLY good planning) to demolish property and remove rubble for low income citizens, and the occasional high profile client who may have heard of him through word of mouth.

Sound like anything you can use?  If so, should I post the character (with a more detailed background of course) here, or would you rather me just post it in the RG thread?

Also, I'm assuming that the expanse of Metropolis contains pretty much every Deity for me to choose from?


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 8, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Is the troll Ru's seeing in your most recent post the same troll he met yesterday?
> 
> jason





Yup yup.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 8, 2005)

tylermalan said:
			
		

> Alright, I'm throwing in my chips, gonna roll up an Elven Monk/Cleric named Cryas Elegail.  He's a demolition expert who uses his magic and martial skills (along with REALLY good planning) to demolish property and remove rubble for low income citizens, and the occasional high profile client who may have heard of him through word of mouth.
> 
> Sound like anything you can use?  If so, should I post the character (with a more detailed background of course) here, or would you rather me just post it in the RG thread?
> 
> Also, I'm assuming that the expanse of Metropolis contains pretty much every Deity for me to choose from?




Hmmm.....did you read all of the RG posts for flavour as well as the primer?  Just for a point:

Low income citizens would probably not be able to afford magical assistance to remove property or rubble, cheap labour would be available to do a better and cleaner job (after all what level would you be?).

As for deities, no-one is yet to use a published god, which is just how I like it.  Metropolis is meant to be a unique world without the 'margarine' flavour of other settings.  Read the entry on the god of death, that will give you an idea.


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 8, 2005)

Well hopefully my up and coming backstory will provide a little more reasoning to the "low income" part, mainly I just wouldn't have charged as much, but you'll see when I put up the whole thing.  Do you want it here or in the RG thread?  

I read some of both the RG and the Primer, but I thought you would rather not have us read the primer?


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 9, 2005)

tylermalan said:
			
		

> Well hopefully my up and coming backstory will provide a little more reasoning to the "low income" part, mainly I just wouldn't have charged as much, but you'll see when I put up the whole thing.  Do you want it here or in the RG thread?
> 
> I read some of both the RG and the Primer, but I thought you would rather not have us read the primer?




Sorry, what I meant was that I don't expect you to copy exactly what everyone else has put in, I expect a lot of imagination and creation as you are building a storyline for yourself.  A character that is a Fighter/Monk who worships Moradin and is an adventurer with an interesting backstory would probably not be picked.  An Expert who is an accountant with an interesting backstory, now that would be picked.

I'm not interested in people designing characters that will 'mesh' well with the others, it's too fake for what I imagine Metropolis to be.  I don't place obstacles in the game to solely challenge a specific class, and rely on the skill of posts to bend the story.

Example:  If you are following the adventures of Jovik the Jackal, you may notice that the story was supposed to be a little different then it turned out, based solely on how the player reacted.


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 9, 2005)

[sblock]Backstory for Cryas Elegail

	Named after his grandfather on his father's side, who was a politically powerful member of the clergy (as yet undecided which one), Cryas Elegail was a quiet child, so much so that he was nearly totally inhibited from blossoming socailly.  This innate calmness continued throughout adolescence until the age of 12, when his father, Fierdas, disappeared, leaving Cryas and his mother, Naebla, to fend for themselves in an already relatively dire financial situation.  This started to force him to open up to be there for his mother emotionally.
	According to the authorities, Fierdas had racked up some gambling debts with the local (mafia/thieves guild or whatever is appropriate) that he unfortunately could not pay off.  Though the authorities expected no foul play for some reason, Cryas always did.  Due to his suspicions and needing a way to help financially, Cryas went to the church that his grandfather once belonged to and, using his name, acquired a position doing manual labor and odd jobs.  After working for 2 years, he began to learn more about the clerical aspects of the place he did such menial tasks in, and eventually came to know more duties than what he used to do when he first arrived.
	Cryas began to investigate his father's disappearance, but for so long he turned up only dead ends.  After another year, jsut as Cryas was about to step into adulthood, he was approached by a nameless man, seemingly a member of the clergy whom Cryas had never seen.  The man warned him to stay out of the business he seemed so intent on digging into.  Needless-to-say, this did not deter Cryas in the slightest, and he continued to press until...
	Cryas was meeting his mother at a local grocery, and upon approaching, saw the building that she was in collapse.  Adrenaline pumping, Cryas rushed to help, using his magic and augmented strength to clear away the rubble.  Unfortunately, his mother was dead by the time he reached her.  In a fit of depression, Cryas left the church, and gave up on the mystery of his father's disappearance.
	Not wanting to give up his relatively recent faith in the gods, he battled with his loss of trust that they would watch over him and the people he cared about.  He quickly returned to the quietness of his childhood, and turned inward, finding solace and strength within himself.  He gave up continuing to progress his clerical abilites, instead choosing to further develop his physical form that began with his manual labor with the church so long ago.  He supported himself doing various odd jobs in different neighborhoods until one day when he helped a local family change their residence.
	Moving all their items reminded him of when he attempted to clear the rubble to save his mother, and had an epiphany about a better way to make a living that would also help him improve on his physical abilities.  He went back to work demolishing buildings and removing rubble using his magic, natural weapons, and very careful planning, all the while charging the same amount as he did for odd jobs just prior, as this was also an alternate way to focus his energy into himself.  He also stayed in the practice of spellcasting, as he used spells like Bull's Strength, Shatter, and Augury to help him (and to make sure that the fate that befell his mother did not befall him).
	Now in his 5th year of adulthood, he has gained a small but notable reputation, and his name continues to spread to a few important people in Metropolis.  He may have given up his search for his father, but his heart still burns to unravel that mystery, and though he no longer seeks, he still remembers...[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Sep 9, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Example:  If you are following the adventures of Jovik the Jackal, you may notice that the story was supposed to be a little different then it turned out, based solely on how the player reacted.




It was!?! Sorry I didn't get the script   

Phoenix, just wanted to let you know that I am enjoying myself immensely. Perhaps later you can post how it was supposed to have turned out, till I mucked it up


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 10, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> It was!?! Sorry I didn't get the script
> 
> Phoenix, just wanted to let you know that I am enjoying myself immensely. Perhaps later you can post how it was supposed to have turned out, till I mucked it up




You're about to find out


----------



## Fenris (Sep 10, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> You're about to find out




cue ominous organ music.....now!


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 10, 2005)

tylermalan said:
			
		

> [sblock]Backstory for Cryas Elegail
> 
> Named after his grandfather on his father's side, who was a politically powerful member of the clergy (as yet undecided which one), Cryas Elegail was a quiet child, so much so that he was nearly totally inhibited from blossoming socailly.  This innate calmness continued throughout adolescence until the age of 12, when his father, Fierdas, disappeared, leaving Cryas and his mother, Naebla, to fend for themselves in an already relatively dire financial situation.  This started to force him to open up to be there for his mother emotionally.
> According to the authorities, Fierdas had racked up some gambling debts with the local (mafia/thieves guild or whatever is appropriate) that he unfortunately could not pay off.  Though the authorities expected no foul play for some reason, Cryas always did.  Due to his suspicions and needing a way to help financially, Cryas went to the church that his grandfather once belonged to and, using his name, acquired a position doing manual labor and odd jobs.  After working for 2 years, he began to learn more about the clerical aspects of the place he did such menial tasks in, and eventually came to know more duties than what he used to do when he first arrived.
> ...




I hate to say things like this, but unfortunately your character concept just doesn't...buzz me?  Though it is a workable concept, I just find that it still seems fairly basic as well as being logistically unfeasable (a 4th level character a demolitions expert though workable, seems aimed at higher levels).


----------



## Fenris (Sep 15, 2005)

Damn!
DamnDamnDamnDamnDamnDamnDamnDamnDamnDamnDamnDamn

I knew I had done something incredible, I just didn't realize it was incredibly stupid. You're an evil, evil DM Phoenix.

And I love it.

Give me more 

Apologies in advance to Ru and Nikolai


----------



## jkason (Sep 15, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Damn!
> DamnDamnDamnDamnDamnDamnDamnDamnDamnDamnDamnDamn
> 
> I knew I had done something incredible, I just didn't realize it was incredibly stupid. You're an evil, evil DM Phoenix.
> ...




Ah, but you're assuming there's not seven different twists involved here.  

I swear, every time I think I've got things figured out, there's a hard left turn. Which, I have to agree, I love.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 16, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Ah, but you're assuming there's not seven different twists involved here.
> 
> I swear, every time I think I've got things figured out, there's a hard left turn. Which, I have to agree, I love.




Some of the plot is deliberatly deceptive or confusing at the moment, for everyone, for good reason.  It'll make sense eventually....


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Some of the plot is deliberatly deceptive or confusing at the moment, for everyone, for good reason.  It'll make sense eventually....



I'm still waiting for it too 

The twists have been fun though.  The 1st party is a bit of a loose aliance of unlikely assosiates (Either of the other two would likely assosiate with Ghost alone, but not each other alone, at least that's sort of the feeling I get, which is fine and fun)


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm still waiting for it too
> 
> The twists have been fun though.  The 1st party is a bit of a loose aliance of unlikely assosiates (Either of the other two would likely assosiate with Ghost alone, but not each other alone, at least that's sort of the feeling I get, which is fine and fun)




I'll explain you in a second!  Oh...wait...


Well, hopefully my general vagueness is tolerable enough to stick out, I like to add clues here and there that will eventually make sense, just not right away...

If not...poo to you


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi guys,

I'm off on a 2 week holiday with the family and probably won't be able to check back in until the 9th of October. Can I be NPC'd please?

Have fun, talk soon

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2005)

You've been such a good boy, I can forgive you this time.   

Have fun, come back soon.  (You may have to check the back story in case I award XP in your absense, I'll post it anyways.)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 27, 2005)

Just giving Ba'aktar another level in Barbarian, I intend to have him take another level in rogue at some point, but not for a while. Until then it's pure barbarian unless a suitable PrC comes to light.

Edit: After a little looking around, a modified Eye of Gruumsh (from Complete Warrior) would fit nicely after being adjusted for the Grimash tribe, but then pure barbarian seems to offer just as much benefit. What's your stance on prestige classes, Phoenix?


----------



## Bront (Sep 28, 2005)

Taran has been updated, pending your approval.  All changes are in the advancement tab


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 28, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Just giving Ba'aktar another level in Barbarian, I intend to have him take another level in rogue at some point, but not for a while. Until then it's pure barbarian unless a suitable PrC comes to light.
> 
> Edit: After a little looking around, a modified Eye of Gruumsh (from Complete Warrior) would fit nicely after being adjusted for the Grimash tribe, but then pure barbarian seems to offer just as much benefit. What's your stance on prestige classes, Phoenix?




I like prestige classes with coffee, preferably late at night.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 30, 2005)

Festy_Dog,
Sorry about misisng your comment. I hadn't realized I was "lead scout #1". That and jumping into the thread I missed the reply. No intentional slight there (the bruno comment was though    )

Fenris


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 30, 2005)

No problem, it happens.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2005)

Just waiting for Bront's combat posting before we start gents, sorry about the wait.


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2005)

Oops, sorry bout that, wasn't sure I was aware.  I'll try to get it before my flight leaves (Posting from the airport, wireless is cool)


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Oct 2, 2005)

Are you still recruiting?


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Are you still recruiting?




Hmmm.....

....wait until after the big Yellow Cult showdown methinks, then I'll have a definate answer for you.  I'm looking at combining the two threads after that...maybe...and then we'll see if I have room for one more, I'm pretty pushed at the moment.

Use the time to check back through the threads and follow the story maybe?


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2005)

You got my blessing, so now they're coming out of the woodwork 

Never hurts to have an alt or two up your sleave, if the 1st thread is any indication.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2005)

Too true, but you never know...someone may die soon   

Actually I could quite happily have like, five threads, of Metropolis going at once.  It started off as an experiment for me, and worked quite well.  I wonder where it is going to go though.

As a tip ladies and gentlemen, the Metropolis storyline WILL be ending at the end of the year, no ifs or buts.  I have important work in the new year at an area where I will not have the time or internet access to maintain it.  I've known this from the start and is the reason why I have been pushing people to post a lot, I REALLY want to have a final resolution for the game.

If I add anymore players though, it'll be MAYBE two, tops.  Apart from that, god knows what's going to happen, I usually don't know from one minute to the next.

Jovik (OOC):
[sblock]Wondering what you changed?  Well then, it'll come to you soon enough.  I can't tell you without giving away more of the storyline, but I shall be giving a detailed analysis of how each person changed their own story and what my inital idea for the plot was supposed to be.  For the other people that read this thinking that they were sneaky...poo to you.  [/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Oct 2, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Hmmm.....
> 
> ....wait until after the big Yellow Cult showdown methinks, then I'll have a definate answer for you.  I'm looking at combining the two threads after that...maybe...and then we'll see if I have room for one more, I'm pretty pushed at the moment.
> 
> Use the time to check back through the threads and follow the story maybe?



I asked because the Category still show recruiting, anyway I'll start reading the IC thread to get me uptodate on what has happened.


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

Ending at the end of the year is ok with me.  We can always pick up again later once you get back again.  I'll try not to lollygag


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 3, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> I asked because the Category still show recruiting, anyway I'll start reading the IC thread to get me uptodate on what has happened.




You know what big fella?  Show us what you got, Chapter Two could definately do with some more players at the moment.  I'm sure that I can handle one more player


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> You know what big fella?  Show us what you got, Chapter Two could definately do with some more players at the moment.  I'm sure that I can handle one more player



Um, keep your pants on please... there's a dwarven brothel for that sort of thing....


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Oct 3, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> You know what big fella?  Show us what you got, Chapter Two could definately do with some more players at the moment.  I'm sure that I can handle one more player



Um, I don't care what sort of stories you've heard! I'm not that sort of guy.

Anyway my initial idea for a character is a Dwarven Wizard who is a member of 'The Society of Knowledge'.  

Anywho I'll post more details later.


----------



## jkason (Oct 3, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> As a tip ladies and gentlemen, the Metropolis storyline WILL be ending at the end of the year, no ifs or buts.  I have important work in the new year at an area where I will not have the time or internet access to maintain it.  I've known this from the start and is the reason why I have been pushing people to post a lot, I REALLY want to have a final resolution for the game.




Well, shucks. This has actually been my favorite PbP, both for setting and story. I'll be sad to see it end. But hopefully, like Bront said, you'll come back to it again when you get the time. I know I'd be eager to re-join. Well, assuming I don't get Ru killed before the end of this thing. 

jason


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks chief.

My planning, hard work, and hours of slaving over plotlines has paid off....

...or either that or I got lucky with me just making it up as I go, reading other people's backgrounds, and trying to hold the reins of the plot before it bolts on me...


----------



## Fenris (Oct 6, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Thanks chief.
> 
> My planning, hard work, and hours of slaving over plotlines has paid off....
> 
> ...or either that or I got lucky with me just making it up as I go, reading other people's backgrounds, and trying to hold the reins of the plot before it bolts on me...




Well which ever it is, it's working. Great fun.


----------



## jkason (Oct 6, 2005)

FYI, I'm heading out of town for a wedding in about half an hour. I'll be gone until Sunday evening. I should have internet access, but I'm not sure what kind of free time I'll have to post. Since Ru is still off on his own (and the others are in the much slower time of combat rounds), I figure it shouldn't be a big deal, but wanted to let you know it might take a little longer for my replies for the next few days.

jason


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 6, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> FYI, I'm heading out of town for a wedding in about half an hour. I'll be gone until Sunday evening. I should have internet access, but I'm not sure what kind of free time I'll have to post. Since Ru is still off on his own (and the others are in the much slower time of combat rounds), I figure it shouldn't be a big deal, but wanted to let you know it might take a little longer for my replies for the next few days.
> 
> jason




Fairbe nuff then cobber.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 14, 2005)

I dunno about you, but all this combat is making me excited....so much so that it's nearly time to move threads...ooooo baby....


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

Um, should we be scared?  (Do I have to ask?)


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Um, should we be scared?  (Do I have to ask?)




Maaaaaybe....


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 18, 2005)

Ghost thrives on fear - bring it on


----------



## Bront (Oct 19, 2005)

Bah!!!

I somehow missed that surrender   Must be on too much pain medication 

Taren would have not liked to have been a part of that, more likely to have either CDG knock them out, or bind them.  Oh well


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 19, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Bah!!!
> 
> I somehow missed that surrender   Must be on too much pain medication
> 
> Taren would have not liked to have been a part of that, more likely to have either CDG knock them out, or bind them.  Oh well




I thought it was a little bit strange, but went with it due to the nature of the organization...let it slide this once against your alignment (after all, it takes more than one action taken in anger to shift alignments)


----------



## jkason (Oct 19, 2005)

Ru just keeps getting deeper and deeper, doesn't he?   This what he gets for living a life of divided loyalties, I suppose.


----------



## Bront (Oct 19, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> I thought it was a little bit strange, but went with it due to the nature of the organization...let it slide this once against your alignment (after all, it takes more than one action taken in anger to shift alignments)



Given the anger and degridation of the children, it's understandable I guess.  Oh well, he'll have some confessing to do at some point.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 20, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Ru just keeps getting deeper and deeper, doesn't he?   This what he gets for living a life of divided loyalties, I suppose.




You know, I can't say that you would be the first Metropolis player to mention the...fecal matter...he has gotten himself into...

...and for Jovik, I will tell you eventually how the story was supposed to go, I might even have a large spoiler post one day....one day...


----------



## Bront (Oct 20, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> You know, I can't say that you would be the first Metropolis player to mention the...fecal matter...he has gotten himself into...
> 
> ...and for Jovik, I will tell you eventually how the story was supposed to go, I might even have a large spoiler post one day....one day...



Untill someone reads the first few posts for Taran, they have no right to complain about fecal matter.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 20, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Untill someone reads the first few posts for Taran, they have no right to complain about fecal matter.




You know what, that didn't actually cross my mind until you wrote that, though now I am glad I put it that way


----------



## jkason (Oct 20, 2005)

Ah, but it's a good complaining. I don't think I've ever had to finagle this much in a game before. I'm quite enjoying the mounting paranoid it's engendering in my character (and probably in me, as well).


----------



## Bront (Oct 20, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Ah, but it's a good complaining. I don't think I've ever had to finagle this much in a game before. I'm quite enjoying the mounting paranoid it's engendering in my character (and probably in me, as well).



I'd still recomend you read the first 2-3 posts for Taran and from him.  Won't give away any spoilers, but ... well... just read it.


----------



## jkason (Oct 20, 2005)

lol. Yeah, the fact that the GM was willing to start off a game with a literal tidal wave of sh*t was one of the reasons I wanted to join up. I knew things were going to be different in this game just from that bit alone. 

jason


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 20, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> lol. Yeah, the fact that the GM was willing to start off a game with a literal tidal wave of sh*t was one of the reasons I wanted to join up. I knew things were going to be different in this game just from that bit alone.
> 
> jason




*sniffle* It makes me so happy that people appreciate my work...*sniff*...others would say that it was no 'Meeting in a dark corner of a pub', but personally I think that most D&D games should start in circumstances like Bront's


----------



## Fenris (Oct 20, 2005)

Or ending up dead within a few hours of starting the game. For I honestly thought I was going to be dead when you-know-who showed up. I thought, "OK, Phoenix is going to have me play him as a ghost?"   

And I also truly thought when i went into the sewers that I would run into what Ru has. Glad it's you buddy!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 20, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Or ending up dead within a few hours of starting the game. For I honestly thought I was going to be dead when you-know-who showed up. I thought, "OK, Phoenix is going to have me play him as a ghost?"
> 
> And I also truly thought when i went into the sewers that I would run into what Ru has. Glad it's you buddy!




Actually, one of Phoenix's plans _was_ to have you play a ghost....


----------



## Fenris (Oct 20, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Actually, one of Phoenix's plans _was_ to have you play a ghost....




  

Great minds think alike I guess    

That would have been an interesting experiance. Damn I could have haunted Rashul good then


----------



## Bront (Oct 21, 2005)

It's almost a shame we lost half of the 1st group.  The undead farmers were interesting... would have added a unique twist to the raid.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> It's almost a shame we lost half of the 1st group.  The undead farmers were interesting... would have added a unique twist to the raid.




Yeah, I was kinda disappointed about that, but I ran the story so that if someone dropped out early (as someone always does) that it wouldn't effect the plotlines.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 25, 2005)

Mmmmmm.....party chatter, at last my plot is coming together...muhahahaha...

Btw, can somebody clear up for me where you are going with the children IC (ie: topside or to Taren's village?)


----------



## Bront (Oct 25, 2005)

I already did before I even read this.

Of course, I don't know what their plan is, but I know what mine is.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 26, 2005)

Which of the two do we think is closer to our current position? Want some Knowledge sewers rolls or something??


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 26, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Which of the two do we think is closer to our current position? Want some Knowledge sewers rolls or something??




Ummm....ask Taran, he'll know for sure


----------



## Bront (Oct 27, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Ummm....ask Taran, he'll know for sure



Of course I do 

We're less than an hour away from the village, but about half a day away from the sewer entrance.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 27, 2005)

Yes, we fall deeper into Taran's tangled web of deceit. it's all coming together eh Bront?


----------



## Bront (Oct 27, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Yes, we fall deeper into Taran's tangled web of deceit. it's all coming together eh Bront?



Muhahahaha!   

Er, I mean, I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 27, 2005)

See, see _I'm_ not the trouble maker it's Bront. It's _always_ Bront.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 27, 2005)

Bad Bront, baaaad monkey! No pie for you!


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Bad Bront, baaaad monkey! No pie for you!



  First my Yellow Cultists let me down and now...

Wait, I've said too much.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 29, 2005)

Heya JK,

I never gave Burke a surname (or at least can't recall doing so) and didn't realise Phoenix had so didn't recognise the name at all. I've tried to avoid all non relevant 'threads' to our part of the adventure. And, the paper Ghost work's for is The Independant (see reference here. I presumed that McGregor was from the Herald, a rival newspaper 

Now how to extricate Ghost from this one?? 

Cheers

Daz


----------



## jkason (Oct 30, 2005)

Oops. Didn't realize it was OOC misunderstanding, or I wouldn't have highlighted it with Ru's response. My bad. But this is actually pretty easy to sidestep: Hound's a reporter who knows nothing about this lumbering, sh*t-covered brute who's shown up--apparently sent by the ghouls. Just say this was a test, to verify Ru had actually met Burke. Sneaky reporter tricks, you see. 

jason


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 30, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Heya JK,
> 
> I never gave Burke a surname (or at least can't recall doing so) and didn't realise Phoenix had so didn't recognise the name at all. I've tried to avoid all non relevant 'threads' to our part of the adventure. And, the paper Ghost work's for is The Independant (see reference here. I presumed that McGregor was from the Herald, a rival newspaper
> 
> ...




DAMN! I looked everywhere for the name of your paper too....perhaps it is the Independant Herald???


----------



## Bront (Oct 31, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> DAMN! I looked everywhere for the name of your paper too....perhaps it is the Independant Herald???



It's certainly not the Cryer.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 31, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> DAMN! I looked everywhere for the name of your paper too....perhaps it is the Independant Herald???



I'll edit the PC sheet so it is there in black and white, it's the second time I've had to track it down through the in game thread and quite frankly it's a pain in the arse, it'll be a lot more convenient for  us in the RG thread. Oh, and I'll post in game reponses tonight, just haveing a quick check in during the lunch break here at work

Cheers

Daz


----------

